# Motorcyclist caught trenching yards...



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

Happy Halloween everybody!


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Pretty cool Rusty. I like the image and I like the decoration. I have never seen that one. Seriously Cool.


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

I like it!


----------



## Ibeafireman (Jul 24, 2006)

Nice. I really like like the starburst effect.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Darn Hippy Bikers! 

Good job Rusty.


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Ok, you got me. Funny, Rusty.


----------



## MsAddicted (Jan 25, 2005)

Oh, thats funny Rusty!


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Those self portraits are always hard to do but this one looks spot on!


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Now thats just funny there. Good deal.


----------



## my3peas (Jan 9, 2007)

awesome  love the starburst


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

my3peas said:


> awesome  love the starburst


That lens (24-85 AF-S) does a really weird one, but I thought it made the shot. Glad you guys liked it. The exposure and color cast were a bit challenging - despite it being just a chuckle pic.


----------

